# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Truyện cười Vova đi thi tốt nghiệp

## vu0ngtr4n

Gửi bởi: thu truc


*Truyện cười Vova đi thi tốt nghiệp: Thời gian thấm thoắt trôi nhanh, năm nay Vova đã 18 tuổi. Hãy xem cậu đã chuẩn bị cho mình để vượt qua kì thi cuối cấp nhé!*






    Truyện cười Vova đi thi tốt nghiệp

*Khi bóc đề thi*
    Trước thầy bắt đầu bóc đề và đọc câu hỏi, Vova hỏi Peter:
    - Sao? Đã sẵn sàng tinh thần chưa?
    - Rồi, nhưng... dài quá!
    - Thì cậu chỉ cần nhớ những ý chính quan trọng thôi, ai bảo học thuộc lòng.
    - Đâu có học thuộc lòng, mình chép vô cuộn giấy để "quay". Kẹt cái dài quá.

*Khi thu bài*
    Hơn một tiếng làm bài thi, Vova và nhiều bạn khác đã phải “cắn bút”. Thầy giáo muốn an ủi, nên nói với mọi người:
    - Thầy ra đề toán này làm các em vất vả quá phải không? 
    - Thưa thầy, chúng em chỉ áy náy là thầy sẽ vất vả với một số định luật mới được phát minh trong bài kiểm tra, chứ bọn em thì không sao ạ! - Vova nhanh nhảu.


*Trên đường về nhà*
    Thấy Vova yên lặng khác thường, Mary ngạc nhiên hỏi:
    - Sao bồ có vẻ thất thần vậy?
    - Hôm nay tớ có kiểm tra, nhưng tớ phải nộp lên tờ giấy trắng!
    - Chắc là không học bài nên phải nộp giấy trắng chớ gì.
    - Đâu có đâu, hôm kia tớ mơ là nghe thầy nói ai cóp sẽ bị “zerô”, còn ai bắt quả tang bạn mình quay cóp sẽ được thưởng điểm 10. Cho nên hôm qua tớ không thèm học bài, để ngày này ngồi canh xem có ai quay không cho khoẻ, nào ngờ...


*Bài văn gây sốc của Vova*
Đề bài: "Mỗi con người đều có một năng lực đặc biệt, em có thể tìm năng lực đặc biệt đó của bản thân không? Hãy lấy ví dụ".
Bài làm: Em có khả năng tiên đoán trước sự việc chính xác 100%. Ví dụ như em biết kỳ thi này em... sẽ trượt!
Lời bình: Nếu đánh trượt cu cậu => hoá ra cu cậu đoán đúng => mà đoán đúng thì phải cho đậu => nhưng cho đậu thì hoá ra đoán sai... Thật khó cho các thầy!

----------

